# Jealousy



## skaboss610 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a girlfriend that i have been dating for a year and a half.  I would trust her with anything at all.  I am very much in love with her and i know she is with me.  But i cant help being very jealous everytime she talks to another guy.  She has a friend that she has had since elementry school and he is in the army right now so she talks to him every coulple of days, and i get insanely jealous.  I have talked to her and told her how i felt. I want to tell her not to talk to him anymore but i know that is not right.  What should i do to stop these feelings.  They are realling making me go crazy. Please help.


----------



## skaboss610 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a girlfriend that i have been dating for a year and a half.  I would trust her with anything at all.  I am very much in love with her and i know she is with me.  But i cant help being very jealous everytime she talks to another guy.  She has a friend that she has had since elementry school and he is in the army right now so she talks to him every coulple of days, and i get insanely jealous.  I have talked to her and told her how i felt. I want to tell her not to talk to him anymore but i know that is not right.  What should i do to stop these feelings.  They are realling making me go crazy. Please help.


----------



## John (Sep 16, 2005)

You should get to know the guy aswell, and then see that there is no threat


----------



## John (Sep 16, 2005)

You should get to know the guy aswell, and then see that there is no threat


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like you might need some therapy to deal with your issues of jealousy and distrust. There's nothing that will kill a good relationship faster than to have one partner or the other become suspicious and controlling.


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like you might need some therapy to deal with your issues of jealousy and distrust. There's nothing that will kill a good relationship faster than to have one partner or the other become suspicious and controlling.


----------

